# 18 Hatch at the dealership.



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

It made it to the dealers webpage today.

https://www.samesbastropchryslerdod...et-Cruze-0981fd4e0a0e0ae85513f9f634944652.htm

Drop my name if you would. I'll get a referral check.


----------

